

On Building an Efficient, Indexed Search Engine With a Word Proximity Algorithm - leftnode
http://artisansystem.com/blog/entry/36

======
anuraggoel
If you really want to write your own search library, Manning and Raghavan's
introduction to IR is highly recommended (and freely available)

[http://www-csli.stanford.edu/~hinrich/information-retrieval-...](http://www-
csli.stanford.edu/~hinrich/information-retrieval-book.html)

If you just want to use a search library that gives you word proximity (and
more), it would be a lot less work to look at existing open source
implementations. Xapian and Lucene are both quite useful and can be invoked
from PHP, among other languages.

------
lacker
It's hard to say that this algorithm is very fast and uses very little memory
unless you have actually deployed it on some sort of reasonable corpus.

